# Itchy Eyes



## Lil Sweet Pea (Jan 7, 2009)

About a month ago my little Sweet Pea started itching her eyes every once in awhile. She would mostly gently paw at them and sometimes use her front paws/nails to actually scratch. It has progressively gotten worse. She has now rubbed the corners of her eyes raw... to the point that they sometimes bleed. Of course we try and keep an eye on her and stop her when we see her doing it.

After a little research we thought it might be allergies and decided to give her some benadryl.... I believe the rule is one miligram per pound? We have given her the benadryl every night for a week and I don't beleive it's helping.

The only change that I can think of would be the weather... it's colder here than normal but she is only outside to potty.

I need advice please! Any other ideas on what it might be or how to fix it?

I hate to see her like this!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog needs to see the vet. Any number of things from skin mites to ingrown eyelashes to skin infections could be causing it. Go to the vet.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She may have some sort of eye infection or infection around the eye going on. I agree with JMM in that you should take her to a vet right away so that they can properly diagnose what might be the problem.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Please take her to the vet as soon as you can to figure out the problem.


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

This could also be signs of Dry Eye (KCS). My little girl has this and it's painful for them without treatment. I wouldn't try to come up with remedies on your own, but rather have her looked at by your vet. Eye problems that go without treatment can lead to serious problems and/or blindness.

Good Luck and healing vibes to your little one.


----------

